# WTB: S14 95-98 front bumper lip



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I looking for one of these if anyone has one for sale. I'm looking for one in good to fair condition.

Please let me know... PM me or Email me @
[email protected]

Thanx

-wayne


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

95-96 and 97-98 are two different bumpers. be more specific.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Like this one... I don't know what "specific" lip this is but I know its on the 95 SE


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

oh ok, its a 95-96 lip. try looking on ebay, i usually see a few there every now and then.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I have been looking. Found one. But I don't think it was worth $140 bucks. That's to much for me. Especially if I'm going to cut it up.


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

these lips dont go for cheap shipping it alot on them and lots of people are looking for them


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

yea... this I know.. But its a shot in the dark. I mean its not a huge deal from me right now. Just looking for one for a lip project for my se-l.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

bump this to the top


----------

